# Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???



## heinmama (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Boardies,

ich saß letztens mit meinem Schwiegerollie zusammen, und er erzählte früher (anno 1965)wurde Mais, und die Maden des öfteren eingefärbt um ein bißchen  mehr Attraktivität für den Fisch zu bieten. Nach einigen Gucken im Laden, findet man eigentlich ganz tolle Sachen, die den Nachteil haben das sie auch leider sehr viel Geldkosten (Das Leiden mit den Tauwürmern wurde ja schon des öfteren geschildert).

Also dachte ich mir fragste hier mal kurz nach|rolleyes|rolleyes.

Nun kommen die Fragen:

Wie färbt man diese Köder überhaupt ein und womit(Umweltschutz)?
Welche Farben sind überhaupt fängig?

Ist es erlaubt in Deutschland mit gefärbten Maden zu Angeln??

Wie lange dauert der Färbevorgang bei Maden??

Welche Flavours sollte man zugeben?

Hat jemand einen Tip wie man zb flüssige Wurm,-oder Anis Lockstoffe herstellt?

Wo lagert Ihr eingefärbte Maden?

Für Eure Antworten vielen Dank im voraus!

Heinmama


----------



## wombel23 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*

die besten ergebnisse habe ich mit lebensmittelfarbe gemacht gibts günstig bei den backzutaten .


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*

Mann Mann ganz schön viel Frage versuche ma zu antworten und nicht den Überblick zu verlieren!!!

1.) Wie färbt man diese Köder überhaupt ein und womit(Umweltschutz)?

Also das einfärben von Ködern funktioniert am besten mit Lebensmittelfarbe oder Boiliefarbe, welches meiner Meinung nach beides dem Umweltschutz entspricht.

2.)Welche Farben sind überhaupt fängig?

Rein Theoretisch kannst du mit Farben experimentieren bis der artzt kommt, da oft wirklich alles möglich ist.
Als fängige Farben habe sich bei mir gelb, rot und blau erwiesen.

3.)Ist es erlaubt in Deutschland mit gefärbten Maden zu Angeln??

Bei gefärbten Maden kann man von zwei dingen sprechen.
Zum einen sind dies Maden die du mit Kurkuma zum beispiel gelb färbst oder den du mit Lebensmittelfarbe eine andere Farbe gibts.
Diee Art von gefärbten Maden sind kein Problem.

Dann gibt es noch rot gefärbte Maden die schon bei der Zucht Rot sind, diese sind chemisch mit irgendeinem Stoff behandel (den weiß ich gerade aber nicht) diese sind in Deutschland ersten Verboten und zweitns im deutschen Handel nicht erhältlich, wobei diese in anderen ländern wie zum Beispiel in England galueb erlaubt sind .
ABER bei uns sind sie Verboten!!!!

4.) Wie lange dauert der Färbevorgang bei Maden??

Was dir beim Färben von Maden klar sien muss ist, dass du nur ihre Oberfläche quasie einfärben kannst dies ist bei Kurkuma mit dem man ihnen einen leichten Gelbton geben kann zum Beispiel so.
Das du die Maden absiebst und sie einen Abend voher mit Kurkuma bestreust so dass sie einige stundne da durch laufen können, danach sind sie meisten schon ziehmlich gelb.
Mein Taktik dabei ist die beschriebene, allerdings kannst du dies auch direkt am Angelplatz machen wobei meien erfahrungen sioch mit dieser Vorgehensweise leider auf 0 beschrenken.

5.) Welche Flavours sollte man zugeben?

Mit Flavourn ist das so ein sach am besten machen sich Flavour zum Tunken bzw. zum aufsprühen gerade bei Friedfischangeln da mann nie genau sagen kann welche Flavour die Fische gerade mögen könnte man ruhig ein paar mehr im Gepäckhaben udn sich da einfahc durchprobieren. 
Den wenn du zum bespiel die kommpletten Köder gerade in den Flavour einlegst den die Fische gerade heute nicht mögen ist halt Pech gehabt drum ist halt die vorgestellte Variante besser da flexiebler.

6.)Hat jemand einen Tip wie man zb flüssige Wurm,-oder Anis Lockstoffe herstellt?

Das Herstellen solche Lockstoffe wie sie die Hersteller verschiedener Angelgerätefirmen anbiten ist im Hausgebrauch fast unmöglich. 
Das zum eienn diese Flavour meist auf ethylacoholbasis bestehen wird es schon schwer für dich an welchen heran zu kommen.
Desweitern hast du zu Hause kaum die technischen Mittel dies sinnvol und gut durchzuführen (ich sage nur Mazeration und solche späße).
Was möglich ist sind zum beispiel flüssieg Backaromen mit Wasser verdünnt allerdings sind die auf Ölbasis was bedeutet vor gebauch schütteln.
Um nur mal ein Beispiel zu nenen.

7.)Wo lagert Ihr eingefärbte Maden?

Ganz kurze Antwort in einer Madendose aus dem Stipperbereich. Diese ist gut belüftet und außerdem gut veschließbar und das ganze dann am besten in den Kühlschranke da halten sie am längsten aber leider auch nicht ewig denn sie verpuppen sich dort auch ziehmlich schnell.

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie gerne behalten, gibt allerdings keienn Finderlohn dafür!!!!#h
mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*

Ein super Wurmflavour erhält man wenn man recht viele Mistwürmer, vorzugsweise aus dem eigenen Misthaufen, püriert. 
Für diesen Zweck nehme ich natürlich nicht den guten Pürierstab aus der Küche sondern habe einen im Keller.#6
Diese Sosse mit Mehl oder Boiliemix zu einem Teig verknetet fängt nichtr nur Schleien sondern auch Döbel, Brassen usw. . 
Riecht wirklich aussergewöhnlich überzeugend :v.

Aber fängt super.#:


----------



## heinmama (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*

Danke für Eure  Antworten und Bemühungen.

Ich werde demnächst mal loslegenund experimentiern.
Ich habe heute im Internet gesehen das es auch Capuccino zutaten wie Vanille etc. gibt.
Heinmama


----------



## Micha:R (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*

Moin mir wurde  hier mal im Board gesagt  ein  guten Dip  kann man auch aus   Speiseöl und  zerschnittenen Würmern machen.  Einfach Paar Tage stehen lassen  dat  wird richtich  schön  ranzich. |supergri#t  Hab das  selber schon getestet, aber  besser gefangen  hab ich  damit auch  nicht #c


----------



## Bibbelmann (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*

Flavours herstellen ist was die Techniken angeht auch zuhause kein Problem. Aethanol (Ethylalkohol)-> Schnaps usw... . Ziemlich banal, aber man muss sich schon etwas Mühe geben und das durchziehen. Da ist es freilich einfacher die gängigen Dips zu kaufen. 

Was du auch immer machst, wichtig ist dass der Duft auch beim Fisch ankommt. 

Maden kann man wohl auch mit nassem Krepppapier färben. Das färbt  ab. 

Futterfarbe wollte ich heute auch schon in der Backwarenabteilung kaufen- Zuckercouleur ham se nicht und diese Farben waren in winzig kleinen Fläschchen. Also durften die sie behalten. Im Bäckereibedarf, da wo Bäckereien einkaufen gibt es schöne handgerecht grosse Flaschen. Da würde ich mir die dann kaufen.

Gruss,

der Philipp


----------



## heinmama (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*

Vielen Dank auch für diese Tips.

Gruß
Heinmama


----------



## nibbler001 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*

@bibbelman Wie willst du die Flavours den zuHause herstellen? Willst du einfach extrahieren oder wilst du Duftstoffe durch Veresterrung herstellen?


----------



## heinmama (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*

Ich dachte mir eigentlich, das man einfach Alkohol  (zb. aus der Apotheke nimmt) und die Sachen einlegt zb. Anis.

Ich bin kein Chemiker und habe keine Ahnung von Veresterrung oder Extraktion!!!#c ;+;+;+;+|peinlich

Vielleicht kann man uns einen Weg auftun,wie man diese Verfahren erstellt, ohne die Garage oder den Keller als Anfänger zu sprengen.


Danke für Deine Antwort im voraus.

Gruß 
Heinmama


----------



## nibbler001 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*

Das einlegen wäre das selbe wie eine Extraktion. Man würde nur die Stoffe auslösen.                                                                 Bei einer Versesterung würde man einen Alkohol mit einer Säure reagieen lassen. Meist braucht man keine Angstbhaben, wenn ordentlich Arbeit ist das ganze meist ungefährlich. Ich werde mal gucken was man so im Heimbereich selber machen kann.


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*

nibbler, lieber nicht zu technisch. Obwohl das hochinteressant ist. Aber auch oder gerade ein Justus von Liebig hat  erstmal den Dachstuhl seines Lehrmeisters in Brand gesteckt. 

Man kann vieles machen, und  den eindruck entstehen lassen  dass man gute Flavours eine Sache der professionellen Herstellung seien. Die einfache Methode mit Pürierstab und öligen oder alkoholischen Lösungsmitteln ist genauso verlässlich wie sie einfach und unverfälscht ist- frisch zubereitet, und ohne besondere Tricks werden die Auszüge beim Fisch gut ankommen.

Gruß#h
Philipp


----------



## nibbler001 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*

Ist schon klar das Auszüge das einfachste sind, würde mich aber trotzdem Interessieren was da so geht. Hab da n paar sichere Möglichkeiten zum experimentieren. (Justus von Liebeig hatte aber auch n halbes Kilo "Knallsilber" rumstehen.)


----------



## heinmama (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Womit Mais,-Köder einfärben/Flavours,-Dips herstellen???*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Das einlegen wäre das selbe wie eine Extraktion. Man würde nur die Stoffe auslösen.                                                                 Bei einer Versesterung würde man einen Alkohol mit einer Säure reagieen lassen. Meist braucht man keine Angstbhaben, wenn ordentlich Arbeit ist das ganze meist ungefährlich. Ich werde mal gucken was man so im Heimbereich selber machen kann.




Danke im voraus.


----------

